# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## caframont

Hoi,

Ik ben Carla, werk bij een activeringscentrum en woon in het midden van het land.
Nog geen idee wat ik van dit forum kan verwachten (of jullie van mij), maar vragen over gezondheid hebben we allemaal wel eens, toch?

groetjes,

C.

----------


## amsterdam2226

Mijn naam is Marc. Ben niet werkzaam in de zorg, maar mijn interesse naar gezondheid en lichaam is groot.
Tot schrijvens.
Marc

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Carla, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

We hebben idd allemaal wel eens vragen over gezondheid. Je kunt ze hier altijd stellen. 

Dus tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Marc, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Je hoeft idd niet in de zorg te werken om er wel belangstelling voor te hebben. Het gaat ook immers om je eigen lichaam en geest.

Dus tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

